# The BHM/FFA "Free Hugs" Thread



## Lady Bella UK (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vr3x_RRJdd4

I saw this the video other day and felt inspired, as well as being inspired by the what are you happy about thread on here; so I thought we should have a hugs thread! A place to hug anyone and everyone whether they are sad, happy, lonely, excited....

I shall start by giving everyone {{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}} (I wish my arms were that wide to hug you all)

Bella xXx:kiss2:

P.s - anyone want to come with me into a town centre and give hugs away like in the youtube vid?


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Aug 22, 2010)

Extra {{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}} for rabbitislove, Melian, Esther, kinkykitten, SnapDragon & LovesBigMen

:kiss2:


----------



## Paquito (Aug 22, 2010)

FREE HUGS
in my basement.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 22, 2010)

Paquito said:


> FREE HUGS
> in my basement.



I'm offering free hugs in my windowless van.

But I could really use one now, I'm freezing.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 22, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I'm offering free hugs in my windowless van.
> 
> But I could really use one now, I'm freezing.



If you paint it black instead of staying with the typical white, you should be able to make it a little warmer. 

But NO WINDOWS. You must commit to this.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 22, 2010)

Hugs are my only source of income. Way to make me homeless.



Jerk.


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Aug 22, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> But I could really use one now, I'm freezing.



{{{{{{{{{hugs bionic_eggplant}}}}}}}}}}}

Hope that warms you up :kiss2:


----------



## imfree (Aug 22, 2010)

A hug is the gift that gives and receives at the 
same time! What could be better?:happy::smitten: 

View attachment Hugs, Plush.jpg


----------



## freakyfred (Aug 22, 2010)

FREE HAT

wait


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 22, 2010)

I just love hugs =] They're fit for any occasion, and often warm and soft and comfortingly happy. 

*hugs everyone* 

I've always wanted to make one of those signs and go out to offer hugs ^^


----------



## cakeboy (Aug 22, 2010)

I see your hugs and raise you a purely innocent bum squeeze!


----------



## imfree (Aug 22, 2010)

cakeboy said:


> I see your hugs and raise you a purely innocent bum squeeze!



Innocent bum squeeze? Hahaha!!! I wanna'
see you pull that one off!:doh:

See if you can get a response to a fully
clothed, innocent cuddle.

Will some Gal out there please text-cuddle 
with me:happy:?!


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Offers hugs to all!*


----------



## Mordecai (Aug 22, 2010)

What about the pat on the back? I'll give folks a pat on the back.


----------



## blubberismanly (Aug 22, 2010)

I want to hug a big fat guy and feel all his squishyness around me. And I'd do it for free.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 22, 2010)

hugs are great and all but i'm going to step it up a notch and offer free spoons! hey, maybe i'll even throw in a good forking


----------



## Mordecai (Aug 22, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> hugs are great and all but i'm going to step it up a notch and offer free spoons! hey, maybe i'll even throw in a good forking



Sporks or GTFO.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 22, 2010)

cakeboy said:


> I see your hugs and raise you a purely innocent bum squeeze!



I am the QUEEN of the innocent bum-squeeze. Hug...slide my hand down, squeeze! And then get on a bus and drive off.


----------



## Mordecai (Aug 22, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I am the QUEEN of the innocent bum-squeeze. Hug...slide my hand down, squeeze! And then get on a bus and drive off.



I suspect that someday you will perfect the drive by butt squeeze technique.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 22, 2010)

Odenthalius said:


> I suspect that someday you will perfect the drive by butt squeeze technique.



I can do a bike-by butt squeeze, I'm certain.


----------



## Mordecai (Aug 22, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I can do a bike-by butt squeeze, I'm certain.



I want to test this claim.


----------



## bigpulve (Aug 22, 2010)

I watched that video like a year ago, and was going to totally do it. But then I chickened out.


Hugs are up there with curing world hunger in awesomeness


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't care what you all say, I am still going to charge for mine.


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 23, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I don't care what you all say, I am still going to charge for mine.




How much do your hugs cost, sir?


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 23, 2010)

I'll just leave this here. Who's in?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17_Wjh2o9mU


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 23, 2010)

Hell, I'd give him a hug.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 23, 2010)

Lady Bella UK said:


> Extra {{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}} for rabbitislove, Melian, Esther, kinkykitten, SnapDragon & LovesBigMen
> 
> :kiss2:



Oh my gosh I was named  *dances around hugs hugs hugs*



Sasquatch! said:


> I don't care what you all say, I am still going to charge for mine.



And um can I get a free hug please .


----------



## imfree (Aug 23, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> I'll just leave this here. Who's in?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17_Wjh2o9mU



Dayumn!!!!, If I were taller, I'd be built just like 
that guy and all I'd need to do is get a sign, slip 
into my ChiaKini, and give free hugs!


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Aug 23, 2010)

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}} for Amaranthine, rellis10, WillSpark, and everybody else who wants one.

Sasquatch!, squashing session for a hug?  Or a bag of Doritos?

Bella :kiss2:


----------



## imfree (Aug 23, 2010)

imfree said:


> Dayumn!!!!, If I were taller, I'd be built just like
> that guy and all I'd need to do is get a sign, slip
> into my ChiaKini, and give free hugs!



Woo-hoo, I just got some Rep and the Repper
offered to make my sign. Lotsa' *"Free" hugs 
for the signmaker!:smitten:

Hahaha!!!, I just noticed that. That's hugs
from "Free", for free.


----------



## cakeboy (Aug 23, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I am the QUEEN of the innocent bum-squeeze. Hug...slide my hand down, squeeze! And then get on a bus and drive off.



Awesome! Let's hang out


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 23, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> And um can I get a free hug please .



Ok, but just cos it's you. *bear hug*


----------



## mrfantasy90 (Aug 23, 2010)

Whoah is this where their giving away the free drugs?


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 23, 2010)

mrfantasy90 said:


> Whoah is this where their giving away the free drugs?



*hugs for drugs??? - you'll have to work out the exchange rate on that one *


*BIG {{{{{HUGS}}}}} FOR ALL *


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 23, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Ok, but just cos it's you. *bear hug*



Yay a bear hug  *huge* I don't know what kinda hug I give haha:happy:


----------



## imfree (Aug 23, 2010)

mrfantasy90 said:


> Whoah is this where their giving away the free drugs?



Hahaha!!!, hugs are worth more than
drugs, as we all know the hugs will leave
a person a little high without any of the
physical dangers associated with drugs,
other than walking into trees, walls, and
such. Damn!, it's hard to concentrate
with a major episode of the warm-fuzzies
going on!!!:doh::smitten:


----------



## bigpulve (Aug 23, 2010)

I crack backs with my hugs.


----------



## MasterShake (Aug 24, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I'm offering free hugs in my windowless van.


Does said van come with free candy?




bigpulve said:


> I crack backs with my hugs.


That sounds like the lyric to a rap song.

Admittedly, a rap song off of Sesame Street, but a rap song nevertheless.


----------



## mrfantasy90 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hugs AND drugs and pizzas and ice cream and cookies!!! Thats what IM talkin about hyaw hyaw hyaw hyaw....:eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 24, 2010)

Hugs for everyone!!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 24, 2010)

I could SO do with a hug right about now, and I love giving them too


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 24, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I could SO do with a hug right about now, and I love giving them too


(((((((Little Fairy Wren)))))))


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 24, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Hugs for everyone!!!



*{{{{ LUXURY HUGS }}}}* :happy: :happy:

*That will work just fine*


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 24, 2010)

I decided to bring one of these to my first two days of college "getting to know you" activities so I can pick out who the cool people are.


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Aug 25, 2010)

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs to all}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}

:kiss2:

Bella xXx


----------



## imfree (Aug 25, 2010)

Lady Bella UK said:


> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs to all}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
> 
> :kiss2:
> 
> Bella xXx



Hugs, back to you, Kind Gal. I got my lime-green
ChiaKini ready, are you about finished making my
signage?


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Aug 25, 2010)

imfree said:


> Hugs, back to you, Kind Gal. I got my lime-green
> ChiaKini ready, are you about finished making my
> signage?



Yes. I'm going to put some glitter on it, but tis nearly ready now.....!

B xXx


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 25, 2010)

Free hugs *hugs*
I know mine arn't as awesome like the rest of yours, but I am giving them out


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 25, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> Free hugs *hugs*
> I know mine arn't as awesome like the rest of yours, but I am giving them out


(((((((LovesBigMen)))))) Yours ARE just as awesome.


----------



## imfree (Aug 25, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> Free hugs *hugs*
> I know mine arn't as awesome like the rest of yours, but I am giving them out





CastingPearls said:


> (((((((LovesBigMen)))))) Yours ARE just as awesome.



All hugs given in pure love are awesome!:bow:


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 25, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> (((((((LovesBigMen)))))) Yours ARE just as awesome.




Aww thank you CastingPearls (((((casting pearls))))) your so wonderful :happy:



imfree said:


> All hugs given in pure love are awesome!:bow:



And aww then yes mine are full of pure love yay I have awesome hugs


----------



## Buffetbelly (Aug 31, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> I'll just leave this here. Who's in?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17_Wjh2o9mU




On-topic free hugs! Doesn't get any better! I notice it only got 140,000 views whereas the original got 60 million! Clear discrimination!


----------



## Melian (Aug 31, 2010)

My job sucks, and I would like some random hugs to remedy this.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 31, 2010)

Melian said:


> My job sucks, and I would like some random hugs to remedy this.



Awwwwwwwwwwww

*humps Melian's leg*


----------



## Melian (Aug 31, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> *humps Melian's leg*



THAT WAS NOT A HUG.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 31, 2010)

Melian said:


> THAT WAS NOT A HUG.



So much better than a hug.

*smokes a rolled up teabag*


----------



## imfree (Aug 31, 2010)

Melian said:


> My job sucks, and I would like some random hugs to remedy this.



(((Melian))), there you go, a nice random verbal/
text hug. Now nuzzle and tenderly pet that poor
kitty, he/she needs to get that purr-motor runnin'!


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 31, 2010)

Melian said:


> My job sucks, and I would like some random hugs to remedy this.


(((((Melian)))))


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 31, 2010)

BIG BearHUG for (((( Melian ))))

Also taking the opportunity to steal one of those ((((Luxury Hugs))))from CastingPearls :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 31, 2010)

Freely given, dear. **{{{{{tonynyc}}}}}**


----------



## imfree (Aug 31, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Freely given, dear. **{{{{{tonynyc}}}}}**



Free? If hugs are freely given,
can "Free" be given one for
free if he freely returns a hug
while being freely hugged? 
Enquiring, free-minded 
people must know.

*Edgar was sober and drug
free while writing above post.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 31, 2010)

(((imfree)))


----------



## Kazak (Aug 31, 2010)

Melian said:


> My job sucks, and I would like some random hugs to remedy this.



I am HIGHLY allergic to cats! but for you I would suffer [[[{{{{((((((((((((((((Melian))))))))))))))))}}}}]]]


----------



## imfree (Aug 31, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> (((imfree)))



(((Casting Pearls))) Thank you, CP, that was
very nice and I'll be glad to trade more hugs
in the future, should you wish for another.:bow::happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 1, 2010)

Melian said:


> My job sucks, and I would like some random hugs to remedy this.



fuck, I wanted to hump a random body part of yours. I was just too late.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 1, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> fuck, I wanted to hump a random body part of yours. I was just too late.



she has another leg, ya know.


----------



## Esther (Sep 1, 2010)

Paquito said:


> she has another leg, ya know.



I already have dibs on that leg.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 1, 2010)

Paquito said:


> she has another leg, ya know.



I was going to say I'm going to hump her face, but I don't know how she'd feel about that when she wakes up. 

That, and it sounds WILDLY inappropriate.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 1, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I was going to say I'm going to hump her face, but I don't know how she'd feel about that when she wakes up.
> 
> That, and it sounds WILDLY inappropriate.



A Wild Inappropriate appeared!

It used Face-Tackle!

It's super-effective!

Melian is asleep!

Wild Inappropriate used Smoke Cigarette!

Melian woke up!

Melian is confused!

Melian hurt herself in her confusion!


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 1, 2010)

_Pinches the ass of everyone on this thread......_


----------



## imfree (Sep 1, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> _Pinches the ass of everyone on this thread......_



Bad Girl!!! Woo-hoo!!!, don't stop now,
you can't even imagine what an ego-
boost it is for that to happen to this ole'
dawg!

Was it a dream?, was it real? how can I
be sure??? Time 4 a song, yep, you 
guessed it, a Young Rascals Classic!

The Young Rascals-How Can I Be Sure?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuKeSUUK-A4


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 1, 2010)

imfree said:


> Bad Girl!!! Woo-hoo!!!, don't stop now,
> you can't even imagine what an ego-
> boost it is for that to happen to this ole'
> dawg!
> ...




"How can I be sure
In a world that's constantly changin'?
How can I be sure
Where I stand with you?

Whenever I
Whenever I am away from you
I wanna die
'cause you know I wanna stay with you"

Love the Rascals!

You get a double pinch for that! LOL


----------



## imfree (Sep 1, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> "How can I be sure
> In a world that's constantly changin'?
> How can I be sure
> Where I stand with you?
> ...



Bless you for being such a sweet Gal, 'course
you know Felix and the Guys ain't the only
rascals in this thread.

Thanks for helping this to be a fun thread.:bow:

I don't do pinches, but here's a plush, 
loving, warm, snug hug for you.:happy:

Mmmmmmuaaah(warm-fuzzies)!!!


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 1, 2010)

imfree said:


> Bless you for being such a sweet Gal, 'course
> you know Felix and the Guys ain't the only
> rascals in this thread.
> 
> ...




Muah!!!!!!


----------



## Melian (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for the hugs! They were spectacular, but....



Esther said:


> I already have dibs on that leg.





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I was going to say I'm going to hump her face, but I don't know how she'd feel about that when she wakes up.
> 
> That, and it sounds WILDLY inappropriate.





Sasquatch! said:


> A Wild Inappropriate appeared!
> 
> It used Face-Tackle!
> 
> ...



....some of you guys are so f'd up. LOL.

*Melian turned into a stone*


----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 1, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Muah!!!!!!



MUAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :smitten:


----------



## lovelocs (Sep 1, 2010)

Free Huggy Bear?
_The hell'd he do now?_ 

View attachment huggy bear.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 1, 2010)

Melian said:


> Thanks for the hugs! They were spectacular, but....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



heh, so does that mean I can't hump your face while you're sleeping?


----------



## Mordecai (Sep 2, 2010)

Melian said:


> My job sucks, and I would like some random hugs to remedy this.



When my jobs suck I just remember that at least I am no longer getting small appliances thrown at me!


----------



## Melian (Sep 2, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> heh, so does that mean I can't hump your face while you're sleeping?



I think I'd wake up....hahaha....and if I was having zombie apocalypse nightmares, you might get your junk clawed off! :happy:


----------



## Paquito (Sep 2, 2010)

Melian said:


> I think I'd wake up....hahaha....and if I was having zombie apocalypse nightmares, you might get your junk clawed off! :happy:



There's no part of that sentence I didn't like.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 2, 2010)

Melian said:


> I think I'd wake up....hahaha....and if I was having zombie apocalypse nightmares, you might get your junk clawed off! :happy:



It sounds violently erotic. LIke choking someone at the point of climax. there's only one way to find out of I'll like it.


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Sep 2, 2010)

{{{{{{{{hugs for Melian for having a suck-y job and posting the cutest kitten picture I have seen in a long time }}}}}}}}}}}}}}

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs for the board from Bella }}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## imfree (Sep 2, 2010)

Lady Bella UK said:


> {{{{{{{{hugs for Melian for having a suck-y job and posting the cutest kitten picture I have seen in a long time }}}}}}}}}}}}}}
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs for the board from Bella }}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}



Can't give a hug without getting one back
at the same time-the gift that gives and
receives at the same time! Muuuaaaaah!!!,
there you go, a nice, soft, warm, squishy
one from the ole' LoopRancher.:bow::happy:


----------



## LovesBigMen (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow some kinky stuff going on in the Hug thread for that I shall give you allllll HUGS
(((((((((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## imfree (Sep 2, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> Wow some kinky stuff going on in the Hug thread for that I shall give you allllll HUGS
> (((((((((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))))))


(((((((((((((((((((LovesBigMen)))))))))))))))))))))))))))
Hahaha!!!Muuuaaaaaaah!!!Hugs, amplified, returned
stronger than ever!:happy::bow:


----------



## LovesBigMen (Sep 2, 2010)

Haha thank you for the return hugs


----------



## Smite (Sep 2, 2010)

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs to everyone i've met in this community over the years!}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Sep 3, 2010)

Smite said:


> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs to everyone i've met in this community over the years!}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}



Smiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite!!!
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs for Smite}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}

Have greatly missed you 

B xXx


----------



## imfree (Sep 3, 2010)

((((((((((Hugs Thread OP's))))))))))

Have a great day, Y'all!!!:bow::happy:


----------



## Smite (Sep 5, 2010)

Lady Bella UK said:


> Smiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite!!!
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs for Smite}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
> 
> Have greatly missed you
> ...



Same!

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Hugs back}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}

What's up with you?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 6, 2010)

I came to hug Paquito's cheesecake.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 6, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I came to hug Paquito's cheesecake.



Hug it, love it, squeeze it.


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Sep 9, 2010)

Smite said:


> Same!
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Hugs back}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
> 
> What's up with you?



Life is good! I've bee going to lots of gigs, listening to a lot of music and eating a lot of cheese. Nothing changes.

Hope all is well with you - I have been digging Revolver recently (Eleanor Rigby is probably my all time favourite Beatles track)

Lots of return return hugs {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Smite}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Sep 9, 2010)

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{imfree & LovesBigMen }}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{rest of lovely board}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 9, 2010)

Awww I feel so...so bundled in with everyone else in a really impersonal way.


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Sep 9, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Awww I feel so...so bundled in with everyone else in a really impersonal way.



{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Sasquatch}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}

Sorry, to would take me all day to write out everybody I would love to give hugs to)

Have you found a cheese buddy to go to the Cardiff Cheese fest with yet?

B :kiss2:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 9, 2010)

Not yet.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 9, 2010)

My day sucks ass. I need a hug.


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 9, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> My day sucks ass. I need a hug.









*hugs!*


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Sep 9, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> My day sucks ass. I need a hug.



{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{CastingPearls}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## imfree (Sep 9, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> My day sucks ass. I need a hug.





Amaranthine said:


> ...snipped IMG...
> *hugs!*





Lady Bella UK said:


> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{CastingPearls}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}



(((((Casting Pearls, Amaranthine, 
& Lady Bella UK))))):happy::bow::happy:


----------



## Esther (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm so stressed out. I hate money 
I enjoyed the world more when I was like six years old, and had none.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 9, 2010)

*hugs Esther*

I hate MINUS money.


----------



## Esther (Sep 9, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> *hugs Esther*
> 
> I hate MINUS money.



School has made my entire world minus money. Worst.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Sep 9, 2010)

Esther said:


> School has made my entire world minus money. Worst.



Aww everything will get better I am broke too damn school
***HUGS*** they always make thing better.


----------



## imfree (Sep 9, 2010)

Howard Jones-Things Can Only Get Better
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OO9LloDSJo

((((Broke Guys and Gals in thread)))))

I'm with ya'!!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 9, 2010)

Esther said:


> I'm so stressed out. I hate money
> I enjoyed the world more when I was like six years old, and had none.


{{{{{Esther}}}}}


----------



## Kazak (Sep 10, 2010)

Esther said:


> I'm so stressed out. I hate money
> I enjoyed the world more when I was like six years old, and had none.


sorry things are blah
((((((((((Esther))))))))))
here's to a brighter tomorrow
((((((((((Esther)))))))))) 
and one more just because
((((((((((Esther))))))))))


----------



## Esther (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Mordecai (Sep 11, 2010)

Esther said:


> School has made my entire world minus money. Worst.



Here's wishing a run of good fortune and oodles of welcomed hugs.


----------



## giggles (Sep 14, 2010)

I am sending out fat girl super-duper squishy hugs to everyone that needs one tonight. I know the world could use some extra hugs.


----------



## imfree (Sep 14, 2010)

giggles said:


> I am sending out fat girl
> super-duper squishy hugs to everyone that needs
> one tonight. I know the world could use some
> extra hugs.



I see your hugs and raise you one of my soft, warm, squooshy
BHM hugs for each of your Fat Girl Super-Duper Squishy Hugs!
After all, you can't give one without getting one at the same 
time, truly the gift that gives and receives at the same time!

The world really does need some extra hugs. Welcome to
Dimensions Forums, Giggles.:bow:


----------



## WillSpark (Sep 14, 2010)

Me and two peeps I met in my Free Hugs college friendfinder campaign. 

View attachment 84631


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Sep 14, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Me and two peeps I met in my Free Hugs college friendfinder campaign.
> 
> View attachment 84631



Oh Will, I adore you! You are the perfect candidate for free hugs 

B :kiss2: :kiss2:


----------



## giggles (Sep 14, 2010)

imfree said:


> I see your hugs and raise you one of my soft, warm, squooshy
> BHM hugs for each of your Fat Girl Super-Duper Squishy Hugs!
> After all, you can't give one without getting one at the same
> time, truly the gift that gives and receives at the same time!
> ...



Thanks for your warm welcome to the forums and for the hugs! I need them.


----------



## samuraiscott (Sep 14, 2010)

((((Giggles))))) AND ((((HUGS)))) to everyone else who needs one. I often find myself needing a big ol' hug. Or two. Or...............as many as I can get!!:blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 19, 2010)

*hugs all of you*


----------



## imfree (Sep 19, 2010)

samuraiscott said:


> ((((Giggles))))) AND ((((HUGS)))) to everyone else who needs one. I often find myself needing a big ol' hug. Or two. Or...............as many as I can get!!:blush:





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *hugs all of you*



(((((Free Hugs Crew))))), Warm, sqooshy, fuzzy ones, too!:bow:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 19, 2010)

*hugs Inanimate objects*


----------



## kinkykitten (Sep 19, 2010)

Lady Bella UK said:


> Extra {{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}} for rabbitislove, Melian, Esther, kinkykitten, SnapDragon & LovesBigMen
> 
> :kiss2:



Awww Thank yooou! *hugs!*


----------



## giggles (Sep 20, 2010)

samuraiscott said:


> ((((Giggles))))) AND ((((HUGS)))) to everyone else who needs one. I often find myself needing a big ol' hug. Or two. Or...............as many as I can get!!:blush:



Thanks, Samuraiscott!!


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Sep 25, 2010)

Good morning everybody! Dancing around in my jammies at the moment 

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}

Extra hug for {{{{{{{{{WillSpark}}}}}}}}}}}}} 

Bella xxxx


----------

